# Fundamerntos del programa  Intouch 9.5



## Daniel Borja Salazar (Jun 5, 2009)

Hola por favor quisiera que alguien me pueda asesorar con algunas de las herramientas del programa Intouch 9.5
en especial con la creación de históricos

Gracias


----------

